# APPDA In FL?



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Hey Folks! 

I know that a few members here train and compete in APPDA. So, I'm wondering if anyone can give me the scoop on its relationship to ASR, and where to go, and who to talk to about clubs in FL? We've got a *small* group we're trying to organize and we wouldn't mind going this route, both for handling and decoying. Thanks.

Any help is appreciated!


Andy.


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

Andy, the only relationship APPDA has to ASR is that ASR's most dedicated people left ASR and formed APPDA. APPDA will also begin to offer Patrol Dog certifications. One of the things I personally didn't like about ASR was the attempt to combine protection and Police dogs in the same program, it didn't work IMO. Because your trying to cater to everything from a mastiff - Malinois in the same levels and program. 
APPDA has to seperate divisions which is something we lobbied unsuccessful for in ASR. APPDA has a protection division and a patrol division. So you can compete in which ever division is more suitable for your particular K9.

ASR was a good program while it was around and IMO the best thing going in it's time don't get me wrong, and I loved my time in it, but I think APPDA will be much better than ASR was because it addressed several issues ASR overlooked or refused to change.

www.appdak9.com


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Sounds good, Chris. I figured it was something along those lines because I recognized a lot of similar names between both organizations. As well, I recall seeing a post of yours which hinted to ASR being kaput. 

Also, I understand that there is an APPDA club in West Palm. Is this correct? Anyone know the name of the club, and/or how they can be reached?

*edit: didn't see the website link* Thanks!


Andy.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Andy, you can go to www.appdak9.com there you will find all the information you need as well as the WPB club with contacts. I am a board member with the APPDA and if you don't get what you need there PM me and I'll be MORE than happy to help you.


----------



## David Berraco (Dec 19, 2007)

I looked at the website and like the concept very much. I'd be interested in participating if there was something in or near Fort Lauderdale.


----------

